# My Christmas Display



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

During Christmas time I am known as Santapaws, since I have many dogs. I am on the same forum that Carson Williams is on. He is the one that does the awesome light show. The crypt took too much of my time this year so all I got done was my Snowball fighting snowmen and the Santa Toter. Here is a photo and a few movies.










Snowman Fight
https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/snowmen.mpg

Santa Toter before it was done.
https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/seesaw.MPG

Here is my Chrismtas Blog
http://blog.planetchristmas.com/index.php?blogId=46


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out DT. It all turned out great. I'm ashamed to say that I still haven't gotten my lights up. I've had Scout events for the last 4 soon to be five weekends. All of these beautiful displays have me inspired though, I'll try to catch up, but I can't match your display, that's for sure.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Far out DT. It all turned out great. I'm ashamed to say that I still haven't gotten my lights up. I've had Scout events for the last 4 soon to be five weekends. All of these beautiful displays have me inspired though, I'll try to catch up, but I can't match your display, that's for sure.


Is that the cub scouts? I know my uncle has a Cub Scout museum. It is in his house though.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ex Cubmaster turned Scoutmaster. I have tons of old Scout collectibles also, lol. It must be something in the food we're forced to eat at camp, lol. I've just got to find time to get some Xmas up though.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job on the X-Mas display!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's a really nice display DeathTouch!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Awsome! Its hard to use that much stuff and not make it look cluddered, but you certainly did a good job making it look great! 

For next year, I think it would be cool to make an axworthy flying ghost system only with reindeer. Do you know if its been done or would work?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

mikeq91 said:


> Awsome! Its hard to use that much stuff and not make it look cluddered, but you certainly did a good job making it look great!
> 
> For next year, I think it would be cool to make an axworthy flying ghost system only with reindeer. Do you know if its been done or would work?


No, I have no clue if it has been done yet.

Oh, and thank you everyone for the comments.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The guy that got me hooked on these controllers is close by me. You have to check out his site. Between the hours of 5pm and 10pm cent, he has 3 webcams and an audio server for his display. You have to check it out.

http://www.twasthenightbefore.com/


----------

